# Warning rip off



## freakfarrell (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi folks, be careful there is a guy that sells medical Marijuana who calls himself Herbal Research. He advertises on all the forums and simply rips one off. I transferred $750 USD to him through Western Union and after he collected the money there was no more reply from him. He was supposed to ship me my parcel three and a half weeks ago. His name is Cosmin Cotoara from Romania. Other people have also been ripped off by him. If one gives in following search phrase at Google one gets lots of links where he advertises. 

If you are interested to buy MEDICAL MARIJUANA, contact me : [email protected] Affordable price. Serious buyers only 

He is also known as loveganja50 and ewqweqwqest 

I must just add that I am one of the old freaks from the 68 era in good old Cape Town, South Africa. I now live in Germany and am fully aware one should be careful, but in this case I told this dude that I am very ill because of undergoing a terribly heavy Chemo therapy. I told him that I am in need and suffering and urgently need some medication. I personally would be scared shitless of the karma that would hit me when ripping off a suffering and ill person. This dude does not give a shit and does not even answer me when I tell him this. I hope this will cause an outrage in the marijuana world. I have never once had an experience that was close to being as bad as this. Really needing medicine, in a different country, suffering and waiting and hoping. I have little to loose, I feel half dead at the moment anyway. Maybe he also saw it that way.


----------



## izotopia (Mar 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear that.
Thanks for warning.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 5, 2013)

not to be mean, but are you even serious with this?? you mean to tell me these known scammers are actually scammers?? who would have thunk it??
they pop up on here from time to time, but we try to delete their spam rather quickly ....

and why on earth would you make a $750 order from a place you've never used first? why wouldn't you make a small first order to make sure you get your goods then go for the gold??

and just one tip off, who's ever heard of medical marijuana in Romania?? come on, use a bit of common sense people.. btw, if someone calls you and tells you that you just won $1000000000, beware, they're also scammers ...


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 5, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> not to be mean, but are you even serious with this?? you mean to tell me these known scammers are actually scammers?? who would have thunk it??
> they pop up on here from time to time, but we try to delete their spam rather quickly ....
> 
> and why on earth would you make a $750 order from a place you've never used first? why wouldn't you make a small first order to make sure you get your goods then go for the gold??
> ...



Well said , save money and practice using common sense !


----------



## James286 (Mar 5, 2013)

From Craigslist 


> Avoid scams, deal locally! _Do NOT wire funds (Western Union, Moneygram)._ Beware cashier checks, money orders, shipping, non-local buyers/sellers. More info


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 5, 2013)

I have two tons of ultra-stealth-packaged Durban ready to ship, but it's in Nigeria. The weed is free! The shipping charges are remarkably modest; contact me. cn


----------



## freakfarrell (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for the cool support. you must have been smoking good shit. Maybe just carefully re-read my post with a bit of heart.


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Mar 11, 2013)

I am sure that you could find some herb in Germany. Talk to the local teenagers, make friends, let them know what you are looking for, and they will make it find you. Good luck, but never trust anyone, keep the money in your hand until you have the herb.


----------

